# Locking down MobileMe photos



## ClarkKent18 (Jun 1, 2011)

I do not know how many of you use MobileMe to publish you work, but I do.  I am know how to lock down an album so that someone cannot download the full album, but if you right click on the photo, you can still Save As and download them one by one.  Does any one know how to stop this from happening?  I use MobileMe because I have two Mac, an iPad and an iPhone.  

If I am not able to lock my photos down on MobileMe, what other websites allow me to lock everything down and only allow people to view only?  Where do you publish you photos??

Here is a link to my account to show you what I am talking about.  I am now getting back into photography so there is nothing good on there just yet.  

My MobileMe Gallery


----------



## Garbz (Jun 2, 2011)

Really? What other websites allow you to lock down something you give someone else to view?

What you're after doesn't exist. The mere process of looking at a picture requires it to be loaded on a computer and once it's there it's out of your hands.


----------



## Jasonstrat (Jun 2, 2011)

Smug mug. Smugmug.com allows you to lock your photos. 
Take a look. Www.jasonstrat.com. You cannot download any of my photos.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 2, 2011)

No offense OP, but I wouldn't worry too much about people stealing your work. Once you get more serious and start taking higher quality photos (everyone has to start somewhere), you may want to look at a different online storage option. But most storage options I've seen (even if they disable right click), still allow me to get at the original source image.


----------



## KmH (Jun 3, 2011)

Even if right click is disabled, anyone can still just take a screen shot.

Like Garbz said, what you want to do can't be done. Welcome to the world of the Internet.


----------



## Garbz (Jun 3, 2011)

Jasonstrat said:


> Smug mug. Smugmug.com allows you to lock your photos.
> Take a look. Www.jasonstrat.com. You cannot download any of my photos.


 
You mean like this one here I just downloaded off your site in its full originally sized glory and hosted on mine? : http://www.garbz.com/jasonstrat.jpg

Nothing is secure. This is the internet. I suggest if you want to protect your data you don't upload original full sized images in a public place. That picture there would be quite good for some high quality prints. If you resized it to be no higher than 1024 pixels then all of a sudden you have a picture that looks fantastic on a high end monitor but would produce quite a poor print and has no resale value. 

Also I'll remove it as soon as you reply 

/EDIT: Oh by the way your original files don't have your signature on them either. That also really doesn't help.

/EDIT2: Oh this keeps getting better. Just realised the full ExIF data is intact too, and there isn't even any indication of your name in it. Try and see if there's a setting in the A350 or Picasa for you to add custom text to the ExIF data, or better yet strip the ExIF data before you upload. As it stands at the moment unless you have the original RAW file, .... if you shot this image in JPEG there's nothing to prove that it is your image and not mine.


----------



## o hey tyler (Jun 4, 2011)

Garbz said:


> Jasonstrat said:
> 
> 
> > Smug mug. Smugmug.com allows you to lock your photos.
> ...


 
EL OH EL. That's how it's done, Garbz. :lmao:


----------

